# what color is this kit?



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 19, 2012)

i have a friend who had a litter of 7 mini rex on mon. mom is a black tort and i can't remember what is on her ped but no harli or tries it's all self colors if i remember right. the father is the brother to my one buck his ped has blue/cream harli dad w/ harlie and tri color on his in blue/black and choc and also broken blue and blue . no magpies listed on either. is the baby in the first pic a magpie or a harli? it was taken yesterday and the other pics a few days before. i think it is a harli and she thinks it is a magpie so we are curious what others think it is as well. in the other pics it is the oddball in the middle or at top of the nest. thanks for any help.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 19, 2012)

If the light areas are white, it's a magpie. If they are even slightly colored, it's a harlequin.

If you think of magpie as harlequin + chinchilla, it might make it easier to understand. You don't have to have mags in the background, harlie can come from one place, the chin gene can come from somewhere else entirely1


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 19, 2012)

it looks cream and choc to me but she says it is white/brown. there is no chin in backgrounds. yes i know a mag can be made from a harli it doesn't have to be there to create it.


----------

